# Plasser & Theurer MFS 100 Ballast Collector - Kibri 16150



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

My first project with a Kibri model in 2008 (!): Plasser & Theurer MFS 100 Ballast Collector - kibri 16150.





































































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------

